# cold smokers



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I recently completed a _stage_ in the Alsace. The Chef was using a small cold smoker inside one of the ktichens for cold smoking fish and foie gras. It was a rectangular box about two feet wide, a foot-and-a-half deep, and maybe a foot high. The smoke chamber that held the saw dust pulled out of the front like a flat drawer. There was room inside for two racks of food. He said that it had been designed by a fellow chef and the labels had worn off long ago. And this definitely did cold smoking -- not hot smoking like the stove top smoker sold in the U.S. Does anyone know where I might find a similar device in the U.S.? I need a small system I can use under a hood to smoke the occassional fillet, not a back yard system.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I do think we had a discussion on smokers a few months ago. Not sure if they were cold or hot though. Check it out:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/cgi-loca...&f=14&t=000044

The search button is on the top right corner. If you have trouble finding it just let me know.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Thanks for the input. I checked out the previous discussion and it referred to hot smoking. I had previously tried using the search engine.


----------

